# Water Witching



## Semper Fidelis (May 8, 2012)

I have a friend who's dealing with a situation in a Church where nobody seems to understand why water witching is inappropriate. Does anyone have any historic and/or comprehensive treatments on the subject that I can point him to as a resource. I've heard that Martin Luther condemned the practice so it's been going on for a long time.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 8, 2012)

Googled "Water Witching" and two threads from the PB popped up. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/dowsing-underground-water-permissible-biblically-prohibited-43223/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/dowsing-divining-witching-36520/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Ben. Should have searched myself.


----------

